# برامج Cadcam



## msadek80 (22 يونيو 2008)

ما هى اسماء البرامج المشهورة فى Cadcam
و ماهو احسنهم
جزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## خالد بوارشي (15 يوليو 2008)

مشككككوووورررريننن


----------



## elshayt (27 يوليو 2008)

Unigaraphics
و اسمو هتلاقيه
nx4 
وده موقع البرنامج
http://www.plm.automation.siemens.com/en_us/products/nx/machining/index.shtml


----------



## mnci (27 يوليو 2008)

باذن الله اخى الكريم


----------



## حسام سى ان سى (29 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته إخوانى و أخواتى الأعزاء من فضلكم أريد أن أتعلم art cam علشان هاينفعنى جداً فى شغلى ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## معلمى علاء الحكيم (29 يوليو 2008)

حدد عايز تتعلم اية بالظبط يا اخ حسام


----------



## هشام المتوكل (5 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبوعبدالله (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*أفضل برنامج*

بالطبع كل شئ وله شئ 
ولكن بناء علي خبرتي في برامج الكاد/كام هناك برامج متكاملة وأفضل برنامج متكامل في هذا المجال هو Unigraphics وهناك برامج متخصصة في شئ معين مثل PowerSHAPE الذي تستخدمه معظم الشركات العاملة في مجال القوالب والاسطمبات وكذلك الـ VX ، وهناك برامج مثل الـ SolidWorks والذي يحتاج لبرامج متكامله معه لتأدية مهام إضافية.:15:


----------



## م.محمود جمال (23 ديسمبر 2008)

pro-engineer
solidworks
unigraphic
inventor 
artcam
power mill
واسهلهم الثانى
وادقهم الاول
واروعهم الرابع
اما الخامس للفنون والذهب والمجوهرات
السادس والثالث افضل برامج للتصدير الى السى ان سى
واعرف شركات تقوم بالتدريب


----------



## م.محمود جمال (23 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## sayed seif (1 يناير 2009)

1-pro_engineer 
2-esprit {cam}

best regards


----------



## sayed seif (1 يناير 2009)

1-pro_engineer 
2-esprit {cam}

best regards


----------



## ahmed elhlew (13 نوفمبر 2009)

اهلا بيكو جميعا
اولا
فى برامج cad وهى برامج التصميم والرسم زى
autocad
solid work
inventor
ثانيا
فى برامج cam وهى برامج التصنيع الا بتحول من رسم الى أكواد تفهمها الماكينة زى
power mill 
ثالثا
فى برامج بتقوم بالدورين واسمها cad/cam زى 
unigrapic
catai


----------

